# Are liberals the Most Intolerent ?



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I found this article which might shed some light on this question.

http://stuartschneiderman.blogspot.com/2010/03/liberal-intolerance.html
Let me know what you think.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I am somewhat liberal , but even* I* find myself intolerant at times .

I can not tolerate the people who are lactose intolerant .

Especially bowl-hugging lactose intolerant liberals !

Give me good conservatives , who can hold their cheese at a fondu party !


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

*...how many liberals lack empathy for those who disagree with their ideas and feel that they have the right to treat them disrespectfully.*
.
Never seen any of that here, lol
.
Strong milkpuke, Moment.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

Interesting article, to be fair I think that both sides do the same thing. I happen to be on the more liberal side of the political spectrum, but I also have some pretty conservative ideas as well. Probably the thing that frustrates me the most about political discussions (regardless of which side you fall on) is that many people tend to assume that if you have differing views, then you're somehow out to harm people. For example, when the health care reform act was going through, some people were convinced that Obama was trying to kill seniors (I have family who were in this category). Any semi-rational person should have realized that his goal was not to kill people, but to help people. Was it the best way to go about it? Maybe not. (I'm not making a statement either way, just using it as an example.)

To summarize what I'm trying to say, it depends on the the liberal. There are plenty of intolerant liberals out there who will refuse to listen to any opinion different from their own, and there are plenty of conservatives who will do the same. I may be a liberal on some topics, but I respect people's right to have conservative viewpoints, and I don't think it makes them a bad person.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^totally fair, David. I'm conservative but I recognize the thinking behind many liberal ideas. Many of them are commendable; I simply don't often agree with them. No biggie. Certainly no reason to get nasty.


----------



## davidmw (Feb 9, 2011)

I think this might be the most civil "Non-shop talk" forum topic here in a while


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

Im sure in a few minutes it will get nasty. Probobly "low IQ racist conservatives" that are "bullying" it out with "intolerant hippie liberals."


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

My favorite paragraph:

"If good adult behavior in society involves learning how to negotiate differences, the inability to respect opposing points of view, to the point of slandering and shunning those that hold them, is anything but good behavior. Anyone who acts that way in business or in a relationship will soon discover that refusing to respect the feelings and thoughts of others will quickly lead to major system failure."


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I consider myself a liberal, and I am not intolerant. I dislike stupidity, and racism, I don't appreciate people disrespecting the president, and if Sarah Palin is ever elected to any office other than dog catcher, I will move to Canada…but I have some really conservative views on things. When we discuss politics at work, and I am surrounded by conservative Republicans, I dont totally disagree with everything they say…I agree with alot of things on principle, and I disagree with alot of things…etc, especially the thought that ALL politicians are basically screwing us, and both parties had a hand in this mess we are in. What I can't tolerate are single minded party line Republicans, that think their way is the only way, and the liberals are responsible for everything thats bad in this country today..that makes me want to fight back with finding blame on them for everything..and Tea party members..I am sorry but that is the most ridiculous, group of haters to ever call themselves a political party..led by the biggest tin foil hat wearing crazy's on the planet…the whole movement is based on hate and racism, and it's cloaked in false patriotism.

So to summarize..
All liberals aren't intolerant
Both political parties have good and bad ideas
Both political parties are equally guilty for the mess this county is in
Sarah Palin is a crazy bi*ch
The Tea Party is a bunch of angry racist loons..in my opinion


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

But Occupy Wall Street makes the Tea party seem sane (especially Oakland)


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

The Tea Party makes Charles Manson seem reasonable..


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I think this thread is going to have some 'legs' Randy !!


----------



## HawkDriver (Mar 11, 2011)

That might be borderline inappropriate, butt I'm OK with it!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

i had a tea party once

damn dolls kept spilling their drinks

so they are all sitting in the corner
staring at the wall
till they quit whining


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, Brad, I would disagree about your take on the Tea Party, since both me and my wife lost our jobs in this administration due to the corporations we worked for pulling in the reins, and waiting for the next round of regulations that continually seem to hit Corporate America. Now I'm a salesman on hourly wage, and my wife is a greeter and appointment maker for HR Block. We make about 48% of what we made when this current administration came into office. I'm back to two jobs at age 62, and my wife is starting her 2nd at age 59. So I respectfully disagree. That's a MAJOR for the Tea Party, telling the government to please just get out of the way of companies making money. And by the way, not one of them ever got arrested for peeing on a police car, child rape, breaking into city hall, setting fire to parks, and they did pay all their permit fees…

But all that aside, my own personal gripe is twofold: 
First: I am really tired of the conservative uber right, AND the liberal uber left, both "tails to the dog", in wagging this country. Most of the majority America would be perfectly happy if we went down the middle of the road. Some conservative, some liberal. My church gives away tens of thousands of dollars and man-hours every year, but they also make sure the people they help are left able to help themselves. Nice, middle of the road philosophy I give freely to, and know that it's money well spent.

Second: The other reality. Only after seeing the publishing of a best selling non-fiction book, "Throw all the bums out", did the Senate finally agree to suspend their honey-hole, the ability to make massive amounts of money on insider trading. And even then they left some loopholes, and it has not even hit Congress yet, while for all of us on this board and millions of other Americans, one little insider trade and we spend years in jail. I'm sure there are multiple other ways to make massive amounts of money as a representative of this country that I don't even know about. All that lends itself to them helping themselves, and leaving us out in the cold.
Two prime examples:
Democratic: When the much touted minimum wage increase bill was forwarded by the Democrats, Nancy Pelosi quietly slid in a provision that exempted American Samoa. Why? Because Starkist has most of their packing facilities on those islands, and her husband happens to be a major stockholder of Starkist. The pay is around $5.00 an hour on the islands, and if that provision was not there, it was estimated his portfolio would have suffered about an $18 million loss in the first quarter of the bill taking effect. WTF??
Republican: When Newt Gingrich left the Congress in disgrace, but with a brilliance of mind, he did get hired by Fannie and Freddy. No matter how he spins it, he was on board when Dowd/Frank was passed in 2002, the terrible loan bill that allowed millions of mortgages to go through, even if the buyer was damn near unemployed. (Barney Franks admitted in 2009 it was a really baaad idea) Plus, George Bush was all busy invading Iraq, didn't read the damn thing right or was thinking already of reelection, and signed it! I don't care how Newt and George spins it, anything short of saying WHOH, STOP, was downright wrong, and they are way smart enough to know it. Instead, they just kept cashing their checks and starting the war.

There are dozens of these characters in our government, which happens to be one of the most loopholed places to do business in America. You can't miss, as long as you don't Twitter your private parts to a girlfriend, or be seen in a Tony the Tiger costume!
Nuff' Said!!
Money talks, and these dogs have been barking for years!


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)




----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

There are dozens of these characters in our government.
So true. I have a fraternity brother (yes, I am a predictable Republican, lol) who's in very high level government. He'll remain nameless, obviously (interwebz), but he lived next door to me in the house during the most bizarre of times. He calculated his rise to power in a Vizio flowchart that I remember to this day; and he's held to it. Scoundrel, and he'd admit as much (in private, of course). These guys are poisonous and they live life by an agenda that'd be foreign to most of us. Both sides. Frank pathology.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

*So to summarize..
All liberals aren't intolerant*

I'm with you 100%!

*Both political parties have good and bad ideas*

Completely true!

*Both political parties are equally guilty for the mess this county is in*

I couldn't agree with you more!

*Sarah Palin is a crazy bisch*

Well, you may be right. But if you're going to name-call people on the right, you can't get upset when others name-call people on the left.

*The Tea Party is a bunch of angry racist loons..in my opinion*

No doubt, the Tea Party attracts more than its fair share of far-right-wing nutjobs. But if it was really all about hate and racism, no way would so many folks have been attracted to it. It's popularity, IMO, is based on the more reasonable idea that less government spending, and less government in general would be a good thing. You may agree or disagree with that notion, but it's not really fair to write people off as racist loons for *that*. It sort of goes along with what you said about there being good ideas and bad ideas in both parties.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

^agree 100% with Charlie, especially the last paragraph. I may be a loon, but I'm certainly not a racist loon.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

The biggest thing that is on EVERYONE'S mind these days is THE ECONOMY. It's a train wreck that won't stop wrecking. I don't know if this is the time or place to post this link. But, the Nobel Prize winning economist Milton Friedman presented this on Free To Choose.tv Begin with "The Power of the Market". There is a "round table discussion" with noted representatives of BOTH sides after each presentation.
I think you'll find this VERY thought provoking. I feel that material like this should be REQUIRED in public schools. This may also show that when government stays out of the way in MOST instances, economies THRIVE! People prosper. As for RADICAL LIBERALISM, it's just as bad as RADICAL CONSERVATISM. To bad John Locke's philosophies went "astray".

Bob


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice comments guys. This is even civilized. Wow!!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

OK..I guess my opinion of the Tea Party is a little harsh…I remember when it first started forming..it didn't seem as radical and angry then..it has morphed into something I fear..not my personal safety, for my country….True, there are moderates and crazy's in every flavor of politics, but it sure looks to me like a whole lot of crazy landed on the tea Party..and I still say..where were all the "Patriots", and where was all the outrage 8 years ago when Bush was quadrupling the size of gov.?

OWS reminds me of the Tea Party..it started out as some pretty sound ideas, and people just wanting answers about what happened and why nobody was held accountable, and why our government doesn't seem to be cooperating enough to solve the problems. Then it morphed into this whole thing of confusing, disjointed, fragmented idealism, with no focus..like a bunch of radical splinter groups. I mean really, whos gonna take you seriously when your putting on plays and dressing up as zombies with fake money taped to your dumb ass…but I digress…


----------



## Dwain (Nov 1, 2007)

I'll say that the inability of our representatives to work together is what is most frustrating. Our country has been able to compromise on a great many things over the year. Lately, it seems like the only compromise they are making is to get NOTHING done. Extremists on both sides are so ready to lambast about a representative who "gives up on their ideals" to get consensus. Plus, it's an election year, so everyone is defensive. Political parties have been fighting each other far more strenuously than they are now, (Andrew Jackson anyone?), but we are here now and that is our clearest frame of reference.

By the way, I am a financial conservative, a social liberal, and I think Sarah Palin AND Nancy Pelosi have both been bad four our country.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Lets face it our political representatives are bought and sold by big corporations….there will never be a gov. for the people until we eliminate influence pedaling and corporations buying politicians..Unfortunately most of the Republican candidates seem to me anyways, to represent exactly that..


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Brad…(David) That post is exactly why I listen to what you have to say….I think we disagree on a lot of things (nearly everything maybe) - but you have the ability to look at some of the warts and skeletons on either side of the fence and say "that is F-ed up and not helping anyone" 
Not enough to vote for the other side - but you don't claim that one side is Satan and the other is Unicorns.


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

Maybe this will give us all something to laugh about. These are the future politicians of America! 




My favorites are the guy who thought the vise president was names "bin laden" and the girl who thought Canada bordered the USA, but then said "NO! Wait… Canada is a state…"

But I bet every one of these young skulls full of mush knows who Snookie is!


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Stumpy…. scary, huh?!

Jumping off on what Dwain said about compromise:

How did the whole country get into such an "us vs. them" mentality? As an example, just look at how the political discussions here on Lumberjocks have gone. I'd be willing to bet that less than 10% of the comments are about debating actual issues, and 90% + are about partisan/ideological name-calling. Liberals are stupid….. Republicans are evil…. blah… blah….. blah.

Well guess what? Congress has been acting just as childishly as any of the worst offenders in this forum. How can we possibly expect to make any real progress if we and our representatives in Washington are incapable of focusing on specifics and reaching decisions based on logic and common sense?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is actually an intelligent conversation. Thanks guys.


----------



## patcollins (Jul 22, 2010)

Brad you wrote

"..where were all the "Patriots", and where was all the outrage 8 years ago when Bush was quadrupling the size of gov.?"

The government bailouts and TARP near the end of Bush's presidency was the straw that broke the camels back. After hearing all fall the Bush-McCain economic policies come from Obamas mouth and then watch him double down on what Bush had started I think this was what created the Tea Party.

In September/October of 2008 Bush had no idea what to do, so to put it in football terms he punted the ball on 3rd down. Obama didn't want to make the same mistake Bush made so he punted on 1st down.

This election will be very interesting, it will be the first time since 1996 that the democratic canidate will not run on the "I'm not George Bush platform.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

What "bothers" me is that this whole financial mess that was brought about by the failure of Freddie and Fannie was PREDICTED. What's worse is that BLAME for it has been "assigned" to GWB. The TRUTH of the matter is that the "Community Reinvestment Act" which spawned all the BAD LOANS to people that DIDN'T QUALIFY in the normal realms of mortgage credit qualification. Banks were pressured with threats from the DOJ and the HUD secretary, my now governor Andrew Cuomo. All this action was started during the Carter administration and ratcheted up during the Clinton administration.

Clinton and his Treasury Secretary, Robert Rubin, along with their complete refusal to even acknowledge the possibility of a financial meltdown through the unregulated over the counter derivatives markets caused this entire situation.

Despite a major lawsuit by Proctor & Gamble over a derivatives investment scandal in 1994, Clinton and Rubin looked the other way with full knowledge of the fact that the scandal was the tip of the iceberg. In 1998, the new chairperson of the Commodity Futures Trading Commission (CFTC), Brooksley Born, brought to the attention of Congress as well as Rubin and Clinton the growing investment by banks in the unregulated over the counter derivatives markets. Rubin and Clinton resoundingly rejected Born's proposal for regulating derivatives despite yet another derivatives scandal of billions of dollars at Long Term Capital Management (LTCM.)

When Clinton repealed the Glass-Steagall Act, which then allowed investment banks to merge with commercial banks, the final piece of the puzzle was in place as normally conservative investing banks could then invest heavily in over the counter derivatives markets, much of which was in the form of speculative credit derivatives closely tied to real estate. Much of that real estate had been financed with sub-prime financing with borrowers who could barely buy a doughnut, let alone a house. Thank Barney Frank, D-MA, for this trend.

Once so many bad borrowers had their rates adjusted, the house of cards started to come tumbling down. The default rate started to grow rapidly while many derivatives sold to banks and large institutional investors were based on credit derivatives, basically betting that people and companies would not default on their mortgages. There was little or nothing that George W. Bush could have done as the pieces were already in place for this catastrophe.

Perhaps the severity could have been mitigated somewhat, but the bullet had left the gun long before and there was no bringing it back. How does one "undo" the unregulated, highly speculative investment of hundreds of trillions of dollars by the largest banks and investment banks in the world? The fact is that had Clinton and Rubin simply looked at what was going on and listened to those trying to prevent this disaster, we would be in a far better situation.

You may ask what happened to those in the Treasury who sat by while this happened. Robert Rubin left Citibank after pocketing an estimated $40,000,000 during his time there. Tim Geither, the #3 man at the Treasury while this was going on, is now our illustrious, tax-evading Treasury Secretary. The #2 man under Rubin, Larry Summers, who served as the Chief Economic Advisor to Barack Obama. The prisoners were running the jail.

So don't blame Bush entirely for the mess we're in. Don't put the Iraq War into the equation either. That cost was chump change compared to the bailout of AIG, Lehman Bros. , et all.

Bob


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice opinion piece/blog, though it lacks any control of variables in order to call it or infer that it, the blog/article, might be valid beyond the writer's opinion. You pose the question, yet offer no research in the area to back up your query. How shallow… IMO.

I at least offer a scientifically reviewed study showing that it is the Conservatives that show lower IQ and prejudice/intolerance:

Bright Minds and Dark Attitudes: Lower Cognitive Ability Predicts Greater Prejudice Through Right-Wing Ideology and Low Intergroup Contact

*With all that being said, Randy, do you have any science to back up your claim in the OP? *


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Mike that makes me giggly inside that you would say that. Post your comment above into your IQ thread and tell me how well it fits.

I still miss you. Am I unblocked yet? I'm going to keep asking until I am


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

LOL! "SIR OSISS OF LIVER"


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

The truth is, we can't blame the state of our economy on any one person, party, or policy. It's our way of life and our priorities. We are all pretty much greedy and self centered. We pick our politicians by what they'll do for *me*. The one who promises the most stuff, to the most people, is the winner. If your side is behind in the polls, you need a new group of voters to make promises to. Nobody thinks about what it will cost. or who will pay for it. After they crashed the economy in 1929, they tried all kinds of things to bring back up. The WPA was a good way to put people back to work, but it wasn't free. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Works_Progress_Administration
And it didn't work. We went around building a bunch of stuff that we really didn't need, mostly just to keep them busy. It was better than just giving poor people a check, but it cost more, and they had to take the money away from those who still had some had some left. The government can't create anything. They just redistribute the wealth, and take their cut as it passes through. It took a real war to bring us back. We built up our manufacturing abilities, and skill levels, and all pulled together for a common goal. We used the g.i. bill to raise everyone's standard of living, again, government funded.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/G.I._Bill
The influx of money did help to boost the housing and construction markets. The auto industry went back to making cars, and we manufactured the best goods in the world. Everyone bought a television,and a new car, and life was great. But, by the seventies, we were spoiled. Many people thought they needed a new car every couple of years. and t.v.'s for every room. This spending might have been good for us, but by now our cars were over priced crap that fell apart, and our electronics weren't any better. Instead, it was great for Japan. We built up their economy quite nicely. To be continued, I need a nap.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Uh-oh, he's back. Have you heard the old adage? Those that can, do. Those that can't, teach. Those that can't do that either, get promoted to Principal.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I always thought when you ask a question you're supposed to shut up and listen to the answer. Otherwise it's not a question, is it? If I jumped in and corrected every reply that I received, I'm afraid I'd look like some sort of douche bag or something. There are far too many of those around here already.


----------



## TrBlu (Mar 19, 2011)

"Politicians and diapers should be changed often, usually for the same reasons."


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

A congressman has two ends.
A sitting and a thinking end.
And since his whole success depends upon his seat,
why bother, friend?


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Randy I agree with your assessment of the WPA. Many prominent economists, after years of study in perfect hindsight, believe that since the government cannot create money, (and we were still on the gold standard back then, so they had a built-in-brake), actually EXTENDED the depression by redistribution of wealth with the WPA. I'm not sure what the real answer was, probably making it very easy for small business to start up comes to mind, but instead we got the WPA, and more depression. Yeah, we got the Hoover dam and a lot of other little dams and a lot of neat stone walls on back roads in Eastern States, and a lot of lumber. Now people take great pleasure in taking those small dams down, the enviromentalists want us to stop cutting lumber, and people steal all the cut stones out of those little walls.

One modern day example of why the government should not mix with business: Chrysler has had two bailouts - one back in Lee I's time, and the most recent bailout. GM has had one just recently. Ford has had none, and right now, they are by far the most successful of the three. All three are unionized, have plants all over the country, and pretty much everything else is equal save that Ford was not laboring under the watchful eyes of non-automotive people who lent the money.
The Volt is a total disaster, government subsidized up to $20,000 per car, and they sold a grand total of 502 in January. On the other hand, the Nissen Leaf is quietly eating it's lunch, is not subsidized, and although is not as much of a luxury car, is TOTAL electric, where the Volt can only go 35 miles on the batteries and then has to go back to the dreaded "gasoline".
Ethanol is another example. We get less BTU's, it's more expensive, and attacks many metals. But since a farmer can get another .50 cents a bushel over what say, Monsanto would pay, they go with ethanol with their corn crop. But our overseas sales of corn to countries who cannot feed their people has dropped drastically. Some say ethanol is a major contributor to starvation in some countries. But we soldier on, making sure that people who grow for gas get more money than those who grow for food. Give me a break…

"The US Government could not make a six-pack of beer for less than 50 bucks!" Gerald Ford
I think that's true to this day.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes, Paul, that's what I was trying to discuss. I had to quit writing about 2 a.m. It had got to where I kept dozing off, and couldn't think straight. I guess I sleep type, too, but that stuff don't even make sense to me. That comment was a lot longer, but I back spaced until it kind of made sense, and posted that. I guess I could have posted it all, anyway and gotten mad because I made myself look like a moron. No more sleep-typing. Anyway, I'd rather just sit back and see what intelligent people have to say. There have been many well thought out comments, and everyone is mostly being civil to each other. Brad even greatly raised my opinion of him. His buddy? Not so much. Thanks, again, let's keep this up. We may actually be getting somewhere.


----------



## xwingace (Apr 25, 2011)

CharlieM: "How did the whole country get into such an "us vs. them" mentality?"

Both sides have been pushing it for years, the longer they can keep us fighting amongst ourselves the longer it will take for most people to stop and smell the bs. All the partisan politics in Washington is just a big play to keep us from looking behind the curtain. There's really only one party, the power and money party.
When you have enough people with nothing to lose, and they get angry enough, the guillotines come out, and they know that. Fortunately for them, American politicians have distraction down to a science.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow Randy, your VERY FIRST forum thread was deleted! And now you are on track to make that 100% deletion by continuing to attack me personally and NOT the subject.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

Standby…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Omg, do you think I'll have to do this again?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

What's taking so long ?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Even if it disappears, do you think it will make people forget?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

everyone fades into the the back pages eventually . some sooner ,some later .

Just don't bet on the superbowl , it's rigged , just look at the last time these two teams met .

The outcome is controlled by Wall Street and fat cat Bankers , and they are all Giants' fans ! (mostly )


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I think you may be right. I won't bet.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

I try and bet the the early playoffs which show a def mismatch and a home team advantage .

I was three of four , then bailed , Felt sorry for those who took the Saints over S.F !

I bet heavy on S.F. , yeah , got well on that one .

I never bet on the stupor bowl anyway , just too many ' IFs ' for my comfort zone .

I wonder if you can bet on Curling ? I became a huge fan of that sport after watching

it in the Olympics . Cool sport .


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I live in Houston. Don't that make you laugh. The only way they were in the playoffs was that somehow everyone else sucked more. They are even talking about changing the name of the Lastros. You know, before they go to the World Series.


----------



## SteviePete (May 10, 2009)

How lucky we are! On Wisconsin. Steve


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

Moment, although I wouldn't bet on this thread's longevity, I'd definitely put some cash in the hat for curling. I like the man against himself nature of it. Cuts through the bs.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I don't understand why this topic is still here?


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

yES Al , me too , and much more relaxing than playing chess .But the strategy of curling is is fun to watch .

It has a real flow ,so smooth . By the way , Vegas is giving 100 to one odds that Madonna will sing

" Like A Virgin " at the sb half time show ! Those guys will give action on the strangest things !


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

I think Madonna can't remember "Like a Virgin". Double entendre intended. Double double entendre purely by accident. ;=)


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah , Randy , the Rangers really missed *their* chance . But the Mavs winning the NBA sort of made up for that.
and RG III winning the Heisman and the whole Baylor football and womens and mens basketball..teams…makes for some good sports times in the lone star and the nation .


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

I was at Game 7 in STL with my Cards when the Rangers "missed" thier chance.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

David , you can't mix your doubles , that is only done in Tennis . ; )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Speaking of " missing " things …........


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

How about some diatonic consonance?

There once was a woman from Norway
She hung by her buns in the doorway
She said to husband Dan
Get off the divan
I think I found one more way


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is funny ********************. I love the hippo and the dwarf. Bob, I'm starting to like your poetry. I asked him as nicely as I could, if he would join the party. oh well, I'm having fun, anyway.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

What about the old hermit named Dave,
Who kept a dead whore in his cave, 
you must admit,
It stunk like ********************,
But think of the money he saved.


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

No people from Nantucket, are there?


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

No poetry lovers?


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah Scott, we love love it. Yours reminded me of several that were probably a little rude for in here. I'll tell you about Nantucket, if you want.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Let's pass in here Randy…..I am holding mine back about Dallas


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

You mean "Dear Alice"?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

There once was a cod sack named Mike
That hit a newborn fawn with his bike
It had dried milk on its lips
Yet still spoiled his road trip
He's lucky it wasn't a spike.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

You are soooooooo correct Bob 

David, personal attacks are forbidden stay on topic or…...


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yeah, guys, play nice. I don't want to talk about Mike anymore. I'd still like to have a discussion with him. If he wants to, he's welcome. he might be smarter than we give him credit for. If he plays nice, I'll be nice.If it's the same old ******************** again, he's fair game. We'll dog his ass 'til we get kicked off. Let's make it *his* choice.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

NO bike wreck is a laughing matter. You spoke of "spike". A good friend of mine thanks to Mercy Flight is still with us after hitting/killing an 8 point. He has some IMPRESSIVE "battle scars" from that encounter. THREE puncture wounds. The one missed his heart by 1/2 inch. His liver wasn't so fortunate. He had a LONG road back. No more night rides for him.

I believe that deep down our fellow Lumberjock is a good and decent person. Tempers/opinions/beliefs are running in overdrive at this point in our history. We all have differing opinions as to what needs to done and by who. We as a nation have accomplished monumental tasks. More to come. This is still the BEST place in the world to live IMO. Just mine. Perhaps a look back is needed before leaping forward. As for the economy. It's a BIG ********************e sammy and we're all gonna have to take a BIG bite. Pass the Frank's Red Hot!


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

I put that ******************** on everything !!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Personal attack? Sticks and stones, you know. Somebody wanted a haiku. I obliged.

Get some Firehouse Subs' Captain Sorenson's sauce (Datil chili-based). Heaven on Earth. It comes in a little glass fir hydrant. Good times.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

" *I Have Always Depended On The Kindness Of Strangers* " ~ * Tennessee Williams *

!



!

" *There Is One Promise That Is Given , I'll Meet You On God's Golden Shore* " ~ * Dick Burnett*

see as the Blind see , and you will learn tolerance ~ anonymous


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Dick Burnett


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

'Cause when the levee breaks, you'll have no place to stay!


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

I don't want to reveal my political persuasions on this forum, as I'm sure I have many friends on both sides. I would like to say however that I definitely do not like fanatics of any kind. These kind of people usually make for hell on earth regardless of where they stand. That said, most of the folks on LJ doesn't strike me as being fanatical, with the possible exception of how they feel about woodworking, and that of course is ok (at least with me).


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Moment:

Good stuff on the Alison Krauss bluegrass music…..that's my favorite kind…all I listen to…..feel free to post more, if you will…...I will gladly listen…. Rick D.


----------



## RockyTopScott (Nov 16, 2008)

Allison Krause has the voice of an angel..saw her and Robert Plant together…it was outstanding.


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Thumbs up on all three music videos posted!!!

Randy Newman is probably one of the most underrated musical geniuses of all time.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

!



!


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackBart68, I miss SRV, too… but that Crossroads duel (the actual guitar playing) was between Steve Vai and Ry Cooder. Ry Cooder is known mostly for his impeccable slide work, but obviously is a well rounded guitarist. Rolling Stone ranks him 8th of the top 100 guitarists of all time in 2003. Gibson ranked him 32nd in a 2010 ranking. Check him out.


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

BlackBart68, Most people don't know that SRV was the guitarist on the Bowie album Let's Dance. Yeah, that's him playing China Girl, etc. Who would have ever put them two together… Good stuff, though.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

More good "grass" on the Ricky Skaggs vid…..That was a while back, but he's still at the top, especially with his bluegrass band he has now, Kentucky Thunder….mighty fine….carry on….


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Yeah , Stevie had the whole package when it came to blues , just like B B King and others . Its interesting how early British bands were influenced by American blues artists and covered and mixed some with those standards from the 20s to the 50s . Now American blues artists were and are being influenced by British artists whose careers were from the 80s up till now . One of those being one of my favorites ,Joe Bonamassa!



!

. One of my favorite blues tunes by him is his cover of the Jeff Beck number " Blues Deluxe ". Hard to believe it was recorded almost 10 years ago . Where does the time go ?


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

+1 on Bonamassa. "Lie Number 1" one of my favorite songs.






Sorry, but Thorogood has always been on my "refuse to listen to" list. He plays slide with guitar tuned to open chord. Cheater ! More power to him. It's me, not him. I snicker at capo users. ;=)


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Check out BB and the late Gary Moore… a British rocker (Thin Lizzy) that became a blues legend afterwards.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

The "FUTURE" of Blues! I give you TEN YEARS OLD at the time of this recording, performing with Buddy Guy, QUINN SULLIVAN! Remember that name.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

Nice , I've only heard ( and played ) that song a gazzillion times . But it never gets old . ( B.B. )

I think I learned to play" cocaine blues'" when I was 8 or 9 . I didn't have a clue what cocaine was ! But I knew it was bad and it was also the first time I had heard the word 'bitch' used in a song on the radio ( scandalous for that era ) So naturally I had to learn it so I could sound all ' grown up' lol : )


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

If Quinn has enough drink , drugs ,and bad women when he grows up he might have a real future in the

Blues business : ) .


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

Then we come to "Lady Shredder", DESIREE BASSETT. 



Desiree Bassett
She started playing guitar at age THREE. Now, SHE'S ON FIRE! Read her bio. The sky's the limit. She happens to be the next door neighbor of a friend of mine. He tells me she's got her head on straight and is 100% dedicated to her music.


----------



## S4S (Jan 22, 2011)

cool


----------



## DMIHOMECENTER (Mar 5, 2011)

Yngwie brought sweep arpeggios to the table and added "neo-classical" to our lexicon. He was important in the evolution of modern playing.

Eddie Van Halen gave us finger tapping and whammy bar pyrotechnics in the mid 70's.

Joe Satriani and Steve Vai gave us shred.

Few people are able to put it all together and craft musical (as opposed to compositions that are more show off exposes) songs. Here is another youngster to watch IMO 




He's been playing 4 years and well on his way to mastery.


----------



## BobM001 (Jan 8, 2012)

This will about say it all for me. At 67 he has come to the point where "The Jedi Master of the Stratocaster" is a fitting description. His accolades just keep coming. From 1996 "Live at Ronnie Scott's", JEFF BECK!





Even the great Sonny Landreth said "How did he figure out this one? The "High Wire" of slide guitar.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Rodney Carrington is great live! warning there are some audience members who flash the camera


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm not sure who stole from who, but the first four measures of that are identical to Billy Joel's "New York State of Mind".


----------



## surfin2 (Oct 24, 2009)

It doesn't get much better then BB King & Gary Moore…


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Congrats, Mikey, you got another one deleted. Good for you.


----------

